# Convict Cichlid in labor?



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

Hey anyone. My female convict cichlid has been getting fatter the last few days but she doesnt want to eat. Her eyes have turned black. She breaths heavly and the male keeps chasing her around. Is she going into labor. Ive had the pair in the fish tank for about 5 days now. Both have shown in increase in powder blue scales on the tips of their finns. She looks worse them ever tonight, she is inbetween the leaves on a plant just laying on the gravel, breathing roughly. From time to time the male swims by and kinda of pecks at her side.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

She's dieing! Seperate them immediatly, otherwise the male will kill her. Some pairs are just not right for each other. My pair on the other hand never fight.


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

sadly its too late. Im starting to think that my male will never pair up. I bought a new female the same day this one died and when i got back from work the female was dead. Thats two females they he kills. The females aree smaller b/c he's grown since i bought him. Maybe he's gay..i dunno


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Just imagine if you are living in jail and one of the officers chucks a fat ugly bird in with you. Would you just pair up with it and have babies?
All cichlids pair for life, and it's difficult to find mates for cichlids who are used to being on their own.


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Best way to get spawning pairs of convicts ( Any cichlid ), is to introduce a group of, at least four- 6-8 is better, and let them choose partners. If the tank is big enough, this will almost guarantee a spawning pair.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

sorry to hear you lost two fish. If you really want a breeding pair the best thing to do is to either trade in the one you have or give him away or sell him and get 6-8 new ones. You should be able to get one pair from these. of course, you will have to either move or get rid of the 4-6 that are left after your get a pair.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

ron v said:


> Best way to get spawning pairs of convicts ( Any cichlid ), is to introduce a group of, at least four- 6-8 is better, and let them choose partners. If the tank is big enough, this will almost guarantee a spawning pair.


I agree 100%, they're convicts, breeding is pretty much all they want to do :-D


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Dang Ron, I guess I scrolled right past your post! Sorry, didnt mean to repeat what you said! LOL


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Georgia Peach said:


> get 6-8


Hey Peach... that must be good advise. We both think the same way. LOL.


----------



## Stix87 (Jul 28, 2005)

thank you everyone. I willa ctually put 4 convict in there and hopefully get a breeding pair, should i keep the one male i have in there or start over fresh?


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

OK to leave the male as long as the new ones are not a lot smaller. Your male has established a territory, tho. Be sure to move rocks and things around as you put the new fish in to confuse him a little. That way they will all start out on an equal footing. BTW, what size tank do you have?


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

I believe its a 20G. He posted it in one of the other multiple threads. :]


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

oh wow, 20 gal is way too small for convicts!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Georgia Peach said:


> oh wow, 20 gal is way too small for convicts!


 I agree 100%


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> I agree 100%



Not for a lone pair. As long as nothing else is in the tank.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Well you figure in once breeding starts, it's not going to stop, less space and more aggression


----------

